# ***** bitte thread löschen ***



## Cottonwood (1. Nov 2010)

***** bitte thread löschen ***


----------



## XHelp (1. Nov 2010)

```
public static void main
```
 macht auch Sinn, da es der Einstiegspunkt ins Programm ist. Ohne dieser Methode kannst du dein Programm nicht ausführen. Bevor du dich ans Programmieren stürzt, solltest du dir ein paar Grundlagen aneignen, in dem du z.B. paar Kapiteln aus Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) durchließt. Die paar Kommentare zu dem Code werden dir nicht viel bringen.


----------



## Cottonwood (1. Nov 2010)

./.


----------



## XHelp (1. Nov 2010)

Let me google that for you
Beispiele findest du zu genüge im Internet.
Wenn du das Kapitel über Applets nicht brauchst, dann kannst du es ja überspringen.
Bzw. welche konkreten Fragen hast du?


----------

